# Accident Involving Travel Trailer



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Was on our way home from Nashville on Labor day (not camping) and was stopped on I-26 in south carolina in traffic.. A helicopter flew in to life flight off someone. Upon reaching the crash site, there was what appeared to be about a 30 foot TT upside down with all their belongings everywhere. Their TV was a chevy avalanche. Saw no other cars that were involved and have tried to google to see what info I could find about the cause of the crash. It just broke my heart to see this as I am sure their were children involved. Did anyone on here hear about this wreck or know the cause???


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Always very sad to see. We're glad to hear that your family was not involved...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hard to say what caused it. I know I have been cut off a few times. People think we can stop as fast as they can. Hope everyone will be ok.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Let us know if you hear any news on that crash. I'm praying they were ok!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> Let us know if you hear any news on that crash. I'm praying they were ok!


X2 and glad your family wasn't involved!!


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

Unrelated story but unfortunate results this past week.

PM Hwy fatality, road closed
LDN Staff -

Friday, September 4, 2009

A child is confirmed dead and a Ludington woman has had serious injuries in an accident at Pere Marquette Highway near Kinney Road Friday afternoon. The roads were closed as emergency personnel were at the scene. Pere Marquette Highway reopened just before 5 p.m. - more than three hours after the accident occurred shortly before 2 p.m.
An Aero Med helicopter from Spectrum Health landed on Kinney Road to transport the woman.

The accident involved at least two vehicles, the one the woman was driving, with the child in the back and two other people in the vehicle, and a motor home.

It appears the woman's vehicle crossed the center line.

The Mason County Sheriff's Office is investigating the accident.

See the Daily News for updates. Full story in Saturday's Daily News.


----------

